# Micro Registration Setup?



## dmarshall83 (Apr 3, 2007)

Ok I'm sure that this is probably dumb but has anyone ever heard of or seem a micro registration system to retrofit and old manual press with out micro registration? or.....better yet has anyone ever made one? Sorry if I sound cheep but I do a lot of multicolor printing and it has become a pain when lining up detailed designs.


----------



## ironhead (Dec 28, 2005)

Hopefully this will help- scroll to the bottom Livingston Systems screen printing Home Page
I own the press but not the micros so I really can't comment on it. 
btw, I love the press and they are friendly people to deal with.


----------



## dmarshall83 (Apr 3, 2007)

That is a great website and was exactly what I was looking for. I going to try to work form their design to build my own because half the the rig is alreagy there is the regular screen clamp. If that fails I may spend the 400 to buy then and retrofit my press. I like their design it is nice and simple.


----------



## ecu33 (Apr 26, 2007)

dmarshall, have you rigged up your existing press? I am currently building a press and am trying to figure out the best way to put the registration system in it. PM me if you have pics. thanks.


----------



## airraidapparel (Jul 6, 2007)

I built micro reg. for my table top press. it works great! costs about $40 and some labor


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

I've heard that this guy has a pretty neat idea to retrofit your press. 

Make your own micro-registration system!


----------



## thedeadpress (Mar 12, 2009)

I've purchased that guys plans to build micro registration (even though I dont have a press at the moment) but for the money I thought it was worth a look - although it was a few days ago and I've yet to recieve them?

maybe they're away at the moment. 

Fingers crossed


----------



## anthony010 (Jun 14, 2009)

airraidapparel said:


> I built micro reg. for my table top press. it works great! costs about $40 and some labor


 
how did you do it? what kind of press do you have??


----------



## woods (Oct 13, 2011)

Did you ever get the plans? I was thinking about ordering them....


----------

